# Some concerning news..



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I do remember! I don't have an answer to your question, but, please keep me posted.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh gosh, I remember that! Vienna's episode is a little more concerning now given the diagnosis of her littermate. I don't know much about epilepsy but I know it can have a genetic component to it. Here is a good website where you might be able to find more info: Canine Epilepsy Resources

Hopefully Vienna's incident was just a coincidence and there is no connection to her littermate's epilepsy!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Epilepsy in dogs (same as with people ) does have a genetic component .

I really hope that her episode was just a fluke :clover::clover::clover: !!!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, I remember. Definitely not good news. I hope it was just a one time thing, and that it never affects her. I'd be a bit nervous too though.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

yes it can be genetic. 

but i'd also not worry after that one episode. . . i'd file it away- but i still hope nothing else appears similar


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Not to minimize your concern, but my family has a white toy poodle who was diagnosed with epilepsy as a puppy. He's still alive at 19 years and going strong! Phenobarbital kept his symptoms at bay, though it was a little bit of trial and error before they got it right. 

So though I wouldn't say it's not concerning, it doesn't have to shorten your life together.

Hugs,

FM


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope your girl will be ok and her brother too.

We had this one brown litter in Iceland in 2002 in that litter where two dogs who had epilepsy.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am sorry to hear that fluffyspoos. It is concerning but hopefully everything will be okay. Sending you warm thoughts.
_


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Brody, and I hope that Vienna is ok. Is there any sort of test the Vet can do?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not sure on any tests :x but to be honest I can't afford that right now. Just waiting and watching I suppose.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It will be OK fluffy.  Its best you know this and can be prepared IF she is going to be prone to this. I would wait on testing and see how it goes over the next year or so. 

In the mean time - keep having a blast and post the outings for us!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hehe! Will do! She has her first tied topknot today, though they're the horns, she looks SO cute!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry Fluffy, don't worry too much, she is quiet possibly just fine.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

fluffyspoos said:


> hehe! Will do! She has her first tied topknot today, though they're the horns, she looks so cute!


pictures please!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Cute! 
I can barely even see the horns, ha ha! You know how Vienna and Millie have the same collar? Well Millie has chewed through hers for the THIRD time! I never even see her chewing on it! Sending in for another new one...

Oh and I noticed you are growing out the hair right at the inside corner of her eyes. Remember when I made that thread about Millie's hair being shaved up too high in b/w her eyes? Well I found a new groomer who has groomed and finished three champions. Even she shaved above the lower inside corners because she said unless they are show dogs she doesn't like to leave it because it's hard to keep it all tied up and out of their eyes. Sheesh! 

Okay, back on topic! Ready, GO!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's not hard to keep it tied up if it's long enough! That must be irritating..

Yeah, it's hard to tell, though if the horns weren't there, you wouldn't really be seeing her eyes lol

Vienna has turned and chomped her leash ONCE out of being excited, and there was a tiny bit of fraying from that one bite, luckily, that's all she's done. Millie is a chomper!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Lacey has two brothers that have seizures. She hasn't ever had a seizure, but I always keep an eye out. 
In many cases vets don't treat seizures, unless the dog has them very frequently or the seizures are violent. Do you know how to handle a seizure if she has one? 
I will keep my fingers crossed for Vienna and hopefully nothing else will come of it!!
Lacey is just behind Vienna with her little horns. Love em! She looks so cute!!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Vienna is a beautiful spoo!!! Luv her little horns! 
Sending positive thoughts for your girl, praying it was only a one time thing. As well as well wishes for her litter mate.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

No, I don't know how to handle a seizure if she ever has one =/

Thanks for the well wishes guys <3


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just want to add my well wishes to all the others. I too remember when you posted about that "episode" Vienna had a while back. You're clearly such a vigilant and devoted spoo mom, she couldn't be in better hands. I hope her brother Brody's epilepsy is being kept under control. Gosh, can a poodle worry a woman or what?! You keep on having fun with your wonderful girl, and Vegas, too, and we'll all just count on a happy ending. I'm the kind of person who believes wishes do come true. Wish you and Vienna the very best!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you, CM! Yes, Brody has been on meds and hasn't had a seizure since April, so it is controlably should we experience it.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix has epilepsy, but I'm not sure about any of the other dogs in his litter, as others have said, it does have a genetic component, so it is possible.

There isn't much you can do while they have the seizure other than ensure they are away from stairs and things they could fall down or off of when they are trying to regain their bearings afterwards. We just sit beside Matrix and talk quietly, telling him he's okay and such.

There aren't any tests for epilepsy, aside from an MRI, but even that is not guaranteed to be conclusive. Unless she starts having frequent grand mal seizures, I would not worry about medication or anything else. Perhaps leave a note with your vet or something. 

Good luck to Brody.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keeping you and V in my prayers!! Meau used to have seizures when she was younger and the vet basically said to just watch it - as was mentioned, they generally don't do anything about it unless it is debilitating.

Most of Meau's seizures happened while she was crated so she really couldn't hurt herself on anything - the one we witnessed happened while she was in my bed and all we could do was make sure she didn't fall off and try to keep things dark, quiet and calm (not as easy as it sounds when you're FREAKING out because your dog is seizuring!!) :wacko:

Another thing I did wrong (but I didn't know it at the time because the room was dark and I didn't realize she was having a seizure) but I thought she was chewing on something and I reached down - in the dark - and felt her mouth to see what she was chewing. That's when I realized she was having a seizure - but she could've very easily bitten me HARD and not meant to... Keep your hands and fingers away from the mouth of a seizuring dog!

The things I've heard/read about seizures are to make sure the dog isn't on furniture that they may fall from (or as in the case with Meau, she was in the center of a king size bed with humans on all sides to make sure she didn't thrash her way off of the bed) Truthfully, she didn't thrash as much as becoming horrifyingly stiff and shaking... You also want to be sure there isn't anything she can bang her head on (furniture legs, walls etc.) 

Dimming the lights and keeping things quiet is supposed to help (Katy kept wanting to soothe Meau with her voice, telling her it was going to be OK and such, but I've since read that it's better to just be THERE, but be SILENT and allow the seizure to run its course) Meau has been seizure-free for about 1 1/2 years now. She's happy, active, healthy and we really don't think about it much anymore...

Hoping, wishing and praying that you'll never, ever need to worry about Vienna having an episode!! :hug:

Barb


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is an odd thought. When I read this thread, I was thinking..dogs are trained to recognize seizures in people and alert their owners..I wonder if a dog can be trained to alert an owner of their own impending seizure?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Ms Stella said:


> Here is an odd thought. When I read this thread, I was thinking..dogs are trained to recognize seizures in people and alert their owners..I wonder if a dog can be trained to alert an owner of their own impending seizure?


Well, the problem with that is that WE would have to know when they are about to have a seizure  Matrix has some telltale signs before he has a seizure, like he'll be extra clingy, rather mopey and whiney, and right before the seizure he'll start dry heaving.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Locket said:


> Well, the problem with that is that WE would have to know when they are about to have a seizure  Matrix has some telltale signs before he has a seizure, like he'll be extra clingy, rather mopey and whiney, and right before the seizure he'll start dry heaving.


Vienna will puke if she gets too excited, like, if just boyfriend comes home (I swear she's his second girlfriend) and she's always super lovey. So that's not our signs, lol. Before that first episode, she was just.. sleeping.

But she's always had VERY dramatic dreams. Barks, runs, whines, shows her teeth, growls..


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, I do not know much about dog seizures, I wish I could be of more help .

I only know that with people there is one "subgroup" of patents that have seizures only at the time of awakening from a deep sleep :noidea: My friend's young daughter had sudden episode of seizures so I was doing on-line research for her while she was running from doctor to doctor : ( and I found that info. Her daughter actually had a first seizure awakening just after an afternoon nap : ((((. 

BUT, miraculously her seizures stopped as suddenly as they appeared and never came back since than (for the past 9 years), although EEG showed some anomaly when done at that time !!!!

So try not to worry beforehand too much : )))! She might never have a seizure and even if she does it can be completely isolated incident !!!!!

Wishing you never experiencing it with Vienna though, since it definitely is not a pleasant thing : (((


----------

